# HRI Foster for us



## luv3havs

Hi all,
We recently got a foster rescue from a puppy mill. She was a breeder and kept in a cage and unsocialized for 2.5 years. 
I've never done this before so it will be challenging, but I'm getting tons of support from HRI and some local Dog "rehab" experts.

Tinsel/Annie (like in little orphan) is sweet, gentle, skittish and extremely shut down. She's untouchable right now.
She was placed here because I'm home, have other dogs, it's usually quiet here, and it's very hard to escape from this Maximum Security set-up we have.LOL

Seriously, since we've all read of dogs getting out and running off, the one fear I've had is that she could escape. she's never without her harness and 6 foot lead attached. (It's the only way I can get near her.)

We've seen teeny bits of progress each day and it is just amazing.
I am hoping to be able to help her to become a functional dog who can enjoy her life.

I think she will make a great pet for the right family. She's smart.
And believe it,or not, we think she's going to be very striking and beautiful when her coat comes in.

I haven't been able to post a picture, but maybe Laurie will do so later.
Laurie has been so helpful, sharing her experiences with Maddie.

If Laurie does post the picture, you'll see the pretty blanket provided by HRI.


----------



## marjrc

OH Nan, how wonderful of you! It will definitely be a challenge. Mill breeding dogs dont' know a thing about kind humans, loving touches, grooming, walks and so many other things that many other dogs simply take for granted. As sad as her history is, she will learn to live one day at a time and know that she is surrounded by those who love her and are doing the best in making her a wonderful pet.

Kay's thread is a great one that shows the slow, painful but rewarding process: http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=9722

I can't wait to see pictures of your new girl.


----------



## Me+Sydney

How great of you to take on a dog that so desperately needs a second chance. I look forward to reading about your progress (and can't wait for pictures!)

All the best!


----------



## pjewel

Aw, my heart breaks for her. I so want her to find out the world is not a cold and cruel place and that she can count on her humans to love and care for her for the rest of her days. Sending loving, soothing vibes in her direction. I need pictures.


----------



## good buddy

I can't wait to see her and hear more of your progress. You are a true angel. It takes alot of patience to work with a mill dog like this. Good for you!


----------



## Laurief

Here are some pictures of beautiful Tinsel - Annie - she is just adorable.


----------



## ama0722

Awwww she is striking. Thanks for being her rescue angel


----------



## kudo2u

Oh she is so beautiful! Congrats to you, and I know you'll all do wonderfully together!

My Tango was a breeding dog from a nasty backyard puppy mill. Took me quite a while to completely bring her out of her shell, and things seemed to progress in stages. We would see nothing at all, then TONS of progress, then she would seem to regress a bit, then stabilize, then leap forward again.

With so many resources available to you, I'm sure she will be a happy, carefree hav in no time!

Congrats!


----------



## Lilly'sMom

I don't understand how dogs can be treated this way. It is truly heartbreaking.


----------



## good buddy

Her color is lovely, but such sad eyes. She looks like she will grow out and look like Kubrick!


----------



## Evye's Mom

Tinsel Annie is beautiful. Thanks to wonderful people like you, Annie now has a chance for a wonderful life ahead of her.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

I love the name and you for your willingness to try!!! Her eyes are sad. Hopefully she will want to be around at least one of your dogs. Baby steps, I know you will do fine. Rembember it is not personal, she's not rejecting you. The only experiences with our kind were mainly bad. Now she has you to show her the real world and all the treasures!


----------



## galaxie

She's gorgeous! What a sweet face, even though it is sad. Be patient and the rewards will be great, she'll come around eventually  Thanks for being a rescue mom!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

God Bless you Nan, for doing this. I love the HRI blanket too!! I know you will keep us posted. All prayers and love coming your way to share with her!!


----------



## marjrc

Thank you for the pics, Laurie. She's got beautiful coloring.


----------



## waybrook

What sad eyes...just makes your heart hurt to imagine what she's been through. God bless you for taking her in...


----------



## Lunastar

Bless you Nancy for taking her in. Those eyes are killer. Soon though you will see happy eyes. She has come so far already in such a short time.


----------



## pacehavi

Annie is adorable and I can't wait to see her bloom with your love. Thank you for your work. Because of you she'll get her chance to find her forever home.


----------



## luv3havs

*Update on Tinsel/Annie*

Tinsel has been here for 3 weeks today. She's making progress every day and teaching us patience.

I'm happy to say that when I call her name, she looks at me. This is huge as she didn't respond to her name when she came. She also walks pretty well on the leash. She's always checking to see where I am.

She is very cute (in my eyes anyway). Just wait until her coat comes in!


----------



## mintchip

she is adorable!


----------



## Brady's mom

She really is beautiful! I am glad to hear she is making so much progress.


----------



## Ditto's Mom

She is just adorable.:hug: I look forward to hearing more about her as she progresses.


----------



## galaxie

Glad to hear she is making good progress. She is such a cutie!


----------



## Lunastar

She is so beautiful. She is making great progress!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

She is a good looking girl. I keep wondering how your both doing...I have been waiting for your post. I can't wait to hear she came over to get her treat from you on her own. So happy to hear things are working out.


----------



## Maxmom

I look forward to hearing about he progress! It is so rewarding!


----------



## LuvCicero

Oh, I think she is already looking happier. You are very sweet to teach this cutie what love is!!


----------



## Posh's Mom

i think she might look like posh a bit when her coat comes in...

i am just catching up on this thread, but i commend you nan for fostering her.

best to you all.


----------



## kudo2u

Yay! That is awesome! :cheer2:

Great that she looks at you when you call, but even more exciting is that she looks for you throughout the day. She WANTS to trust you, she just doesn't know how yet. Such an exciting thing for you both!

Thanks for the update and the new photo. Please continue to post progress updates. 

Baby steps....


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

Laurie, how is she doing? Would love to see some more photos of her!!


----------



## luv3havs

This morning, for a brief moment, little Tinsel/Annie did a RLH through the living room and grabbed a toy with her mouth for about 2 seconds! I could have cried.
Poor thing, now she is back hiding in her "cave". I guess this is how the rehabilitation of a mill dog goes- some progress and then a step back.

But I am very grateful for any progress that she makes.


----------



## Lunastar

Oh Nan she is progressing pretty fast. Before you know it she will be doing RLH and playing with toys. It must have been so joyous to see her act like a Hav if even for only two minutes.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

Oh Nan, That is a big step forward. Don't look at the "cave" as a step back. She goes there because thats her safe place. My two boys go to their pillows in the bedroom when stressed (The Hav seems to think my bed is his safe place when I come home it is piled with his toys). She is building her confidence.


----------



## LuckyOne

Oh I think she's beautiful and you are too!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

luv2havs said:


> This morning, for a brief moment, little Tinsel/Annie did a RLH through the living room and grabbed a toy with her mouth for about 2 seconds! I could have cried.
> Poor thing, now she is back hiding in her "cave". I guess this is how the rehabilitation of a mill dog goes- some progress and then a step back.
> 
> But I am very grateful for any progress that she makes.


I know you must feel so bad, wanting to tell her she is safe now. If they live in the moment like Cesar says, just share that wonderful moment with her and I am sure she will have more good than bad moments coming to her! Thanks to you. Don't dwell on her past, remember what Cesar says, you have to feel confident she is safe and okay first!!! (IMHO that is what he says):grouphug:


----------



## marjrc

Magpie, good take on this. I agree that dogs have their 'safe spots' and it's o.k. for them to be there as it will calm them and build their confidence. How wonderful that Annie had a moment of joy. You will see, those moments will happen again!


----------



## ginaf

I cannot imagine the heartbreak. I love my dogs almost as much as my kids and husband., I just got my hav and I told my husband the other night I can't believe someone would abuse an animal. Much luck, I admire you.


----------



## Kathie

What an adorable little girl she is! It must be so heartwarming to see each baby step she is taking - God bless you!


----------



## Lunastar

Magpie is exactly right. She is building her confidence.


----------



## luv3havs

*Our Girl*

Here's a picture taken today.
She took a treat from my daughter and me today and also played with Cali!


----------



## irnfit

It's so painful to hear the stories about these poor dogs. Thank goodness for people like you who give them a better life. She is a beautiful girl and I hope we hear more about her.


----------



## luv3havs

*Tinsel relaxing*

After a busy day, with lots going on around here, I caught this picture of Tinsel/Annie looking very relaxed and happy in her crate.
She has the cutest little underbite which shows a bit in the picture.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

Oh, look at this. Wonderful, she looks happy. When she takes the treats thats trust not hunger. Yay!!!!! I am so happy for you both. This is such a nice calm picture of her.


----------



## luv3havs

*Tinsel/Annie and Chico*

I thought I'd post this picture. He coat is growing out a little more and you can see the pretty colors.


----------



## LuckyOne

Awwww precious!


----------



## Lunastar

OH Nan, I am glad to see she is progressing again. Taking treats is a big step. She looks so relaxed.


----------



## Pixiesmom

Just catching up...Yay Tinsel and Yay Nan!!! I can't wait to hear of the first RLH from her.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

Oh your pictures just get better each time. She is so beautiful!!!! Your holding her and she is looking!!!!!! I know I will keep this smile and think of your kindness.


----------

